# Ronal winter sale



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA is having winter sale at
http://www.ronalusa.com/05winter.html


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

from your story it sounds like you better get some of these! I've always just used all-seasons on my Blazer but this year tried Blizzaks and wow what a difference. Highly recommended. But for the allroad I think Dunlop Wintersport M3's would be the better choice for good dry handling as well. (and now V rated!)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (teton)*

using snow tires during dry months will severely impair the allroads [already poor] gas mileage .... best case scenario, you should mount snow tires on your OE wheels, and get some nice wheels w/ summer tires for the dry months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

